# Where can I train in Muay Thai in Melbourne, Aus?



## focused (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd like to start learning Muay Thai, but I don't know anywhere nearby. I live in the outer Western Suburbs (Werribee), does anyone know of a place nearby?


----------



## zacthechef (Aug 22, 2008)

Geelong Muay Thai & Filipino Martial ArtsGeelong Muay Thai & Filipino Martial Arts
The Geelong Arena
110 Victoria St, North Geelong, VIC 3215

0417 320 437 

------------------------------------------

Melbourne Martial Arts

Vaults 9 & 10 Banana Alley
367 Flinders St
Melbourne 
Australia
3000


Phone: + 61 (0)3 9620 5433

pretty sure thats the closest dojo's/gym's on either side of you hey bro

peace


----------



## Mikkinator7 (May 7, 2010)

Dude that wrotte before me.. wrong i live in werribee to and i also have started muay thai. there is one off old geelong road, which trains kickboxing, MMA, muay thai.. heres the website http://www.ultimatekickboxing.com.au


----------

